# huffman dam?



## bigfisher937 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey i was thinking about trying huffman dam this evening, ill be fishing for flatheads and mabey some saugeye if they are there. if anyone could tell me anything about this place it would be greatly appriciated. thanks


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I fished it several years back in a 2-man pond prowler and found it to be a shallow filled in mud hole. The trolling motor was stirring up mud every time it was used. The only thing I remembered was not to go back.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the dam itself on the Mad river has a really deep hole below it. it used to be a really popular spot to fish years back for smallies and channel cats. Five Rivers Metro Parks, in their infinate wisdom, closed the road across the dam a few years ago and kept the rt 444 side a "do not enter" road. i havent seen anyone fish there in a long time because of it. i would park right along 444 and walk over, as far as i know that stretch doesnt have restrictions on pulling off.


----------

